# Remove Cyanogenmod from Kindle Fire



## pier-pablo

Hello,

I Have Kindle Fire 6.2.1 rooted with Cyanogenmod 7 installed.

Is it possible to remove/uninstall Cyanogenmod from my Kindle Fire and back factory firmaware and settings?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Rogan

Did you backup the Amazon 6.2.1 before you wiped it to install CM7?


----------



## Boblank

hopefully you made a nandroid if not check out this thread over at xda http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1402440


----------



## GammuhRay

I have the same problem.I want to remove cyanogenmod 7 and i made a backup but what do i have to do to remove it.


----------



## DrPepperLives

Restore the original backup you made.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using RootzWiki


----------



## GammuhRay

how do i restore from the original backup.
EDIT: i dont have TWRP


----------



## DrPepperLives

Hmmm, I'm not sure seeing how I've done everything through TWRP.

My suggestion would be to use the kindle fire utility to install TWRP and then flash the stock rooted Rom with that.

I'm sure there's a way to restore your backup, but I'm unfamiliar with that.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using RootzWiki


----------



## GammuhRay

DrPepperLives said:


> Hmmm, I'm not sure seeing how I've done everything through TWRP.
> 
> My suggestion would be to use the kindle fire utility to install TWRP and then flash the stock rooted Rom with that.
> 
> I'm sure there's a way to restore your backup, but I'm unfamiliar with that.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using RootzWiki


so bassically it would be a full restore back to the stock ROM .


----------

